

Microsoft copies Apple with Windows Phone app lock-in? - bensummers
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/2359-microsoft-copies-apple-with-windows-phone-app-lock-in.html

======
buster
Sad but not surprising. What did you think a huge company does, which always
sold software as its core business?

Sad, because one would have thought that, since MS has to catch up in the
mobile market, tries to offer an environment as developer friendly as
possible. What's the reason to develop for WinMob now?

To me it translates to the following: If i want the biggest userbase and a
good amount of money i choose the iPhone. If i want to be sure not to be
rejected and have some freedom in general i choose android. Now, if i develop
for WinMob, what do i get? From the few sales i make i give 30% away (plus
invest into development) and my app will probably be rejected because whatever
reason some MS manager think there is. (note that those points are the same as
for the iPhone, except that the iPhone has a huge userbase).

I just hope this business model will fail in the end, because it's awful,
imho.

------
yread
_in most cases there is also a fee for registering as a Marketplace vendor_

Is that true? I couldn't find that anywhere. I think Microsoft will be more
open about the certification process - they have more experience with it -
driver certification with WHQL goes on for a long time already

